# Neat patterns - baby swaddling, baby boy, toddler girl



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_detail.cfm?pid=3734&Cat=Crafts&Level=Quilting_Cottons&QL=Quilters pattern 3734 (Baby)

http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_detail.cfm?pid=3730&Cat=Crafts&Level=Quilting_Cottons&QL=Quilters pattern 3730 (Boy)

http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_detail.cfm?pid=3729&Cat=Crafts&Level=Quilting_Cottons&QL=Quilters pattern 3729 (little girl)

http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_detail.cfm?pid=3673&Cat=Crafts&Level=Quilting_Cottons&QL=Quilters pattern 3673 (bigger little girl)

http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_detail.cfm?pid=3664&Cat=Crafts&Level=Quilting_Cottons&QL=Quilters pattern 3664 - cooler weather cute stuff for girls


Okay - just had to share, these are SO cute!

I sure hope it gives someone an idea, or maybe do one of these.

Angie


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I LOVE the baby swaddler! Wish I'd had those when my kiddos were babies.


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I'll keep this in mine for once we find out our new baby's gender.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Those are all so cute, Angie! Makes me wish I had little ones to sew for, lol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Those are all so cute, Angie! Makes me wish I had little ones to sew for, lol. [/QUOTE
> 
> Tell you a secret.... if you make them, there will be a child that needs or wants it. I use to make eyelet dresses for little girls at the last church I went to - just cause I wanted to see the little girls in the dresses. Parents, Moms especially, usually will go along with you when they know it gives you pleasure to see the little ones dressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> calliemoonbeam said:
> 
> 
> > Those are all so cute, Angie! Makes me wish I had little ones to sew for, lol. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have been making swadlers this summer from a free pattern on emblibrary.com

Its fun to make something so cute. I, of course, have modified it to suit myself. I also use spare bits of flannel to make burp cloths and give them away in bundles of 3 or 4. Mine are at least two layers thick and about 9X18". Mom's tell me how much they like them. Just like RO I have found I always know people to give them to.

Baby stuff is fun to make, isn't it?


----------

